# Kanten und Belichtung entfernen



## Sliver (23. Mai 2009)

Grüße,

ich habe folgendes Bild:
http://www.ewigweh.de/d1.jpg

Jetzt möchte ich das Bild zusammensetzen und zwar so das keine Übergänge mehr sichtbar sind. Da hab ich das Problem mit der Belichtung der Übergänge (http://www.ewigweh.de/d2.jpg), wie bekomme ich die weg?


Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


Gruß
Sliver


----------



## Another (24. Mai 2009)

Sieht so aus als wären die Lücken nicht auseinander gezogen. Derjenige hat sie herraus geschnitten. Da ist Handarbeit angesagt, womit der Kopierstempel & co. hier seinen Dienst verrichten müssen.


----------



## Nessa (25. Mai 2009)

Jedes einzelne mit Auswahlrechteck anwählen - neue Ebene durch Kopie -  und dann mit dem Verschieben-Werkzeug zusammenrücken - auf eine Ebene vereinen ( ist ein bisschen besser)


----------

